# double-smoked meat



## Mihály

Helló!

Próbáltam rátalálni, mit jelenthet az, hogy double-smoked  meat (Robert Landori Havana Harvestjében olvastam, ami Kanadában  játszódik), de nem jártam sok sikerrel.
Kétszer füstölt hús? Van ilyen magyarul? Vagy nincs erre szavunk?

Köszi a választ!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály!

Nem hallottam még kétszer füstölt húsról, se magyarul, se angolul, így aztán nehéz lenne bármit is javasolni anélkül, hogy többet tudnánk az egészről...

P.S. A Google-en a _double smoked ham_ alatt találtam olyat, hogy ez valami német (porosz) és lengyel specialitás és nagyon divatos lett Amerikában, de magyar megfelelőt (már a logikusnak tűnő szó szerinti fordítás helyett, amit te is említesz fent) nem találtam még rá.
A gond az, hogy nem egyszerűen arról van szó, hogy kétszer füstölik a húst (sonkát pl.), hanem hogy a második füstölés előtt "kezelik" (spéci, ízes keveréket fecskendeznek pl. a húsba) és még utána is "lakkozzák" (lehet, hogy nem ez a megfelelő kifejezés rá), tehát a kétszeres füstölés nem az egyedüli kezelés, amit az étel kap.

Jobb híján azonban a_ kétszer füstölt hús_ még mindig használható lehet.
Meglátjuk, hogy a többiek tudnak-e valamit még segíteni.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...  Jobb híján azonban a_ kétszer füstölt hús_ még mindig használható lehet.



Szerintem is. Ha van _kétszersült _akor lehet_ kétszer füstölt_ is .


----------



## Puppancs

Szia Mihály!

A double smoked nem azt jelenti, hogy kétszer füstölik, hanem inkább azt, hogy kétszer annyi ideig, méginkább azt, hogy nem vegyszeresen kezelik az 'igazi' füstölés helyett.
Ahogy Magyarországon is lehet kapni 'gyorsérlelésű' "sonkát", úgy az angolszászok is szeretik az 'igazi' élelmiszereket, tartósítószer, adalékanyag, hozzáadott ez-az nélkül.
Szóval ez a nálunk (egykor) megszokott (volt,) hagyományos, időigényes eljárás, a 'füstölés'.
Ha muszáj, úgy nyomatékosítanám, hogy 'házi füstölésű', mégha adott esetben ez nem is igaz - gyárban készült, de hagyományos módon ("az elnevezés az elészítés módjára, nem a származás helyére utal" TM ).
Vagy 'hagyományos' füstölésű; ha sonka, akkor lehet 'parasztsonka', ha kolbász, akkor 'házi' stb.

Üdv:
p.


----------

